# Which GFX card within 5k?



## go4saket (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello friends. 
I have a Abit IP35-E motherboard with a Core 2 Quad processor. I had been using XFX8600 gfx till now but somehow it isnt working anymore. 

I want to install a new gfx card in my system and because I am out of touch for quite some time, I have absolutely no idea what the latest tech and which gfx card are doing good. 

I am a casual gamer and want a card that can support all modern games at decent fps.  The card should be good enough to support the upcoming games for atleast 2-3 years. Worst part is I have a pretty restricted budget. I am lookinh for one with a budget of 4-5k. 

Kindly recommend me which card should i buy. Btw, will my mobo support DDR5 based gfd card. 

Thank you.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 29, 2011)

SAPPHIRE 5670 DDR5 1GBDDR5-4.9K
or
MSI R6670 ATI RADEON-Rs 5.4K
GRAPHIC CARDS


----------



## Cilus (Sep 29, 2011)

Go with Tenida's 2nd suggestion...Sapphire HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.4K.


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 29, 2011)

Sapphire HD 6670 is a very good budget friendly card. go for it


----------



## go4saket (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry for being so lame but one of my friend asked me to consider Asus 5450 which hardly costs 2.1K.

Is it a good card and can I play all modern games with this at good FPS.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ No you can't play any games which are released after 2007 with the card. For god sake, if a 2.1K card can play all the games in good FPS then why should people buy 30K cards?
5450 is a HTPC card, mainly used for HD movide decoding and not at all any card to play games.


----------



## go4saket (Sep 30, 2011)

As you guys recommended 6670, can you please tell me if its better than XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 which I had been using earlier? Can I play the latest version of Crysis and other games comfortable with this card.


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes it MUCH!! better. It is the fastest card (atleast the reference version from AMD) that doesn't require an auxiliary PCIe power cable

Whereas the 5450 your friend suggested is not better than the 8600gt.
Check out this chart..its an approximation but will give u a good idea about how the cards compare. 
Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: September 2011

The 6670 is comparable to the 8800gt/9800gt.
If you can extend your budget then the HD6770 will be better and more future proof. Its for approx 6.4k. But the 6670 is good too,and the best in the budget you specified no doubt.

Also which brand is your SMPS? Pls mention that,cheap PSU's can destroy graphic card


----------



## Tarun (Sep 30, 2011)

a 6770 will cost u around 6.5 to 7k but it will yield pretty decent fps in even the lastest games like Metro at medium settings in the older games maxed out is a word from me 
with in 5k a 6670 is good card


----------



## go4saket (Sep 30, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Also which brand is your SMPS? Pls mention that,cheap PSU's can destroy graphic card



Thanks guru. I am using a Zebronics ZEB 500W PSU. Is it good enough?

BTW, I have decided to go with 6670 as per your recommendation, thanks to you all. Just wanted to know if I should go particularly for Sapphire or other brands like XFX or MSI are also equally good? I also checked somewhere that Sapphire doesnt help much in over clocking. Is this the same with other brands also?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 30, 2011)

1st guy from Sambalpur in the forum I guess!!..Where do you stay in Sambalpur?

Coming back to the topic - *NO*!!!That PSU is no good for 6670. Please get a FSP Saga II 500W.


----------



## go4saket (Sep 30, 2011)

Are you too from Sambalpur? BTW, I stay in Baraipali area in SBP...

I heard that 6670 is very light on power... I seriously dont want to spend any more, especially on my PSU.


----------



## sumsave (Oct 1, 2011)

is HD 6750 is good for gaming???


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 1, 2011)

^^yes its good but depend upon the resolution your going to play.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 4, 2011)

go4saket said:


> Are you too from Sambalpur? BTW, I stay in Baraipali area in SBP...
> 
> I heard that 6670 is very light on power... I seriously dont want to spend any more, especially on my PSU.



No, I stay in BBSR but my gramps stay at Rairakhol near Sambalpur so I know a few places.

Yup 6670 doesn't require any power connectors but you still need a good PSU to power it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 4, 2011)

It might be just "Ok" but Put your trust in God and not in Zeb PSU


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Buy MSI or Shappire 6670.don't go for XFX bcoz its RMA is handled by Rashi.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks all for all your help but I guess I need some more... I had been going through the Bazaar section of this forum and found a few cards for sale. They are as follows:

Nvidia Geforce 9600GT @ Rs.2200/-
Palit GT240 DDR5 512MB @ Rs.2900/-
MSI HD4850 1GB OCed Edition @ Rs.3650/-
Sapphire HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ Rs.3300/-
Sapphire HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ Rs.3700/-

Now, do you think I should go with any of these cards or should stick on to buying a new HD6670. If I should go with any of the above mentioned cards, which one and at what price is it worth buying.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 7, 2011)

No, dont opt for an old card now. You better go with HD 6670 1GB DDR5 at 5.2k. Asus HD 6670 1GB DDR5 costs 5.2k here in BBSR and can go around 5k if bargained a bit. But make sure you get the 1GB DDR5 version. 
Look for good brands like MSi, Sapphire and Asus. XFX cards are not that good now a days.

IMO you are the oldest TDF Member from Odisha.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No, dont opt for an old card now. You better go with HD 6670 1GB DDR5 at 5.2k. Asus HD 6670 1GB DDR5 costs 5.2k here in BBSR and can go around 5k if bargained a bit. But make sure you get the 1GB DDR5 version.
> Look for good brands like MSi, Sapphire and Asus. XFX cards are not that good now a days.
> 
> IMO you are the oldest TDF Member from Odisha.



Thanks Saswat but the link below shows that HD4850/4870 are better cards than HD6670. Any specific reason why you are saying not to go for old cards?

Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: September 2011


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2011)

^ their power consumption is high and they run hot. They are end-of-line and new driver updates don't really affect them now.

If you are thinking of going with HD 4850/4870...new PSU is a must.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No, dont opt for an old card now. You better go with HD 6670 1GB DDR5 at 5.2k. Asus HD 6670 1GB DDR5 costs 5.2k here in BBSR and can go around 5k if bargained a bit. But make sure you get the 1GB DDR5 version.
> Look for good brands like MSi, Sapphire and Asus. XFX cards are not that good now a days.
> 
> IMO you are the oldest TDF Member from Odisha.



Can you please tell me from where can I get a HD6670 in BBSR. Is there any specific store who deal in these items coz I couldnt find any. Please give me the name and number of the store if possible.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 7, 2011)

You can get Asus 6670 from Gadget World,BBSR.Do you know any places at all over here? Sorry I lost their contact number. I can lecha know by tomorrow or the day after.
Sapphire 6670 can be had from Aditya Infotech.I have 2 numbers of 'em so just check for yourself which one works. The numbers are - 8907811890 & 8908811890.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, get Asus HD 6670 1GB DDR5 version from Gadget World. It gave goods at really reasonable prices and you can even bargaing with him and get down the prices even more. Other good dealers are Taragous Technologies and SA Infosys. 
If you visit Saheed Nagar you will get plenty of Hardware shops there. Saheed Nagar is the Lamington of BBSR. Get into any shop and get your GPU.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys... Much appreciated...


----------

